# we need a mud/trail atv game



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

We need a game, kind of like mx vs. atv, but with can am, honda, kawasaki, etc.. We would also need to have a choice of racing atv's or utility's, and we need to be able to trail ride, or mud ride, we also need mud events, like mud nationals and a free roam to go to any mud parks in the u.s. Gaming companies would be making a lot of sales on systems that people would buy just for this game, this is my opinion what do you guys think....Also i searched to see if i could find a thread like this but i couldnt so if there is already one can someone please show me a link or tell me where to find it?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

id play it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wish there was a mud riding game. maybe one where you had to work the bike. 
it would be cool to buy current bikes and current accessories and build them up then take them out to the digital pits and try out yer mods. race against yer friends.
even have a free roam mode. oh it would need in-game chat too... or we could run a ventrilo server.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I think a video game of Muddin would be lame, Just my opinion but I just dont think they could make it realistic enough to be how we would want it. Besides the Can AM's would always WIN! lol, just kiddin guys!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If there was a mud racing game to where you had to buy mods, clutch kits and stuff I would buy in a heartbeat.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/UtilityATV here is a petition i found, hopefully it will get enough signatures and work


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i wish there was a mud riding game. maybe one where you had to work theb bike.
> it would be cool to buy current bikes and current accessories and build them up then take them out to the digital pits and try out yer mods. race against yer friends.
> even had a free roam mode. oh it would need in-game chat too... or we could run a ventrilo server.


wonder if someone could do something with the wii balance board and remotes too kind of simulate working the bike side too side too get through holes and stuff. Also chat would be a must, nothing like some good ol smack talk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> wonder if someone could do something with the wii balance board and remotes too kind of simulate working the bike side too side too get through holes and stuff. Also chat would be a must, nothing like some good ol smack talk


 i got this wii for the kids and they play it sometimes,if i had a game to play that would be great. probably would wear the thing out though


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think it'd be pretty cool....I'm not a big gamer at all, but that would be fun. Especially if you could link up multiple players and ride with or against each other. At least then I could go ridin any time I wanted without the ole lady gettin in a bad mood... heck right now at least I could just ride period....My Ride Is Broke! lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Is anybody else signing the petition??? I went ahead and did it, didnt make a donation though.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I know it won't make much of a difference but I signed it anyway...No donation from this end either


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We've been begging for this for 10 years. No one in the gaming industry wants to listen. We even tried to get HL to back it a few years ago, they would not. Hmmm... Maybe MIMB should get involved.... :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

MIMB ftw!!!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

315 signatures, 100,000 needed. I think its going to be awile!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

They have one I saw posted on hl. But I couldn't get it to work on my mac so not sure what it was really all about. They said it was free to download and you can update different body types and stuff...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. Do a GNCC 4X4 class type race with some good hill climbs and mud pit obstacles. A couple of levels with mud pit racing, circle and straight. As you win races you can buy clutches, tires, etc. Start off with a few bikes to choose from like a Can-Am, or Honda. Then when you pass a few levels and gain some experience you can unlock the Brute !!! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The first bike would have to be a Rancher 420, Grizz 450, or Zuk 450 :bigok: .... Then as you win you can move up.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i think u should start out with a 2wd, such as recon, honda 300 2wd, ac 250, 2wd, or any other 2wd, then you can work your way up, you can start out at say $1500.00.. buy and build a good mudding machine, race it win money, then either sell or keep it and buy another one... they also need to have sxs,


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work. Do a GNCC 4X4 class type race with some good hill climbs and mud pit obstacles. A couple of levels with mud pit racing, circle and straight. As you win races you can buy clutches, tires, etc. Start off with a few bikes to choose from like a Can-Am, or Honda. Then when you pass a few levels and gain some experience you can unlock the Brute !!! :rockn:


We have a comedian in the house, LOL


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

anyone know any game designers, or is anyone good at designing games, or have the software???


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh great I could see it being a SIMs-type application. I know you guys would all pick the girl and dress her so she wears less than Daisy Duke.

We have a PS2 game called ATV Off Road Fury 2. Have any of you seen it? It has Honda, Bombardier & Kawasaki (in no particular order). The back jacket says "Roar offroad and tak on thick woods, icy tundra, rocky hillsides and deep rivers in 40 massive environments." 

It's pretty cool, but maybe not up to your standards.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hondarider3 said:


> anyone know any game designers, or is anyone good at designing games, or have the software???


If we did don't you think we'd have already gone that route?  lol

:bigok:


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I think one for trucks would sell far better and we still havent had one of those yet. 

You cant recreate the riding experience on a video game. The wind blowing across your face, the snakes swimming beside you in a mudhole, the grit in your beer.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Big D said:


> Oh great I could see it being a SIMs-type application. I know you guys would all pick the girl and dress her so she wears less than Daisy Duke.


umm, whats your point? :thinking:


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

lol, did u change ur name?


----------

